# Visa runs to Oman



## Boblui (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I need to do my first visa run in the next couple of days. I've checked as much as I can on previous posts and threads but to no avail.

Can I take a hire car to the border? 

There is some good information out there about what you need for the run but I assume most people have their own cars and insurance. 

I've been told and I assume that the Hatta run is the best one for me, being in Dubai an'all.

Thanks in advance.

BOB


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Really this topic has been went over in so much detail I think I can do it the back of my hand... and never have been on a visa run. 

There are literally posts that explain it step by step, down to the micro points. 

Search... Visa Run. This whole list of threads will magically appear. Really... Try it.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Bob...no problem taking a hire car to the border. The hire companies do not automatically insure for both countries so you should check with the hire car company. If not they will issue you with a certificate for Oman for a small fee (I think the additional insurance is valid for one week). I drove a hire car back and forward from muscat to Dubai many time over an 18 month period and was NEVER asked for an insurance document. If you're doing a visa run and going straight back I'd say the chance is even less. BUT it is needed and murphy's law usually applies here...!


----------



## propelahed03 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bob, are you still going to do the border run soon? I'd be interested in joining you and sharing expenses.

Adam


[/LIST]



bluester said:


> Bob...no problem taking a hire car to the border. The hire companies do not automatically insure for both countries so you should check with the hire car company. If not they will issue you with a certificate for Oman for a small fee (I think the additional insurance is valid for one week). I drove a hire car back and forward from muscat to Dubai many time over an 18 month period and was NEVER asked for an insurance document. If you're doing a visa run and going straight back I'd say the chance is even less. BUT it is needed and murphy's law usually applies here...!


----------



## propelahed03 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bob, I found a guy on dubizzle who said he would take me solo for a border run for 250AED. If we could join up, I'm sure we could get that down to 125-150 each, and with more people, even less. Might be a better option that renting a car...let me know if you're interested...


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Boblui said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need to do my first visa run in the next couple of days. I've checked as much as I can on previous posts and threads but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Yes!
My hubby and I have done it with no problems!


----------



## Boblui (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for that everyone. I was lucky to get a ride myself. Sorry for not replying sooner, work work work. Although I went in a car with all the right docs we were not asked for them...... Still as 'bluester' says, Murphys law will apply. Unless it was an emergency, leave the hire car at home..

Thanks again everyone.

PS Jinxgirl............ Why did you bother opening my post?


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

propelahed03 said:


> Bob, I found a guy on dubizzle who said he would take me solo for a border run for 250AED. If we could join up, I'm sure we could get that down to 125-150 each, and with more people, even less. Might be a better option that renting a car...let me know if you're interested...


Read with interest your thread, I need to do a visa run asap, have you arranged yours and is there room for me?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I might be doing mine today fellas, if anyone cares to join. I know its late notice and all.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a meeting today, however i am free tomorrow!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

By the way guys... not sure if I did right or wrong in doing this but I got my entry & exit stamp at the same window. I was feeling a little ballsy when the guy asked me "how long will you be in Oman?" I just told him I was just passing through real quick and he did both stamps. Which meant I didnt have to drive around that U-turn further ahead and pretend like I was actually coming back from Oman. I thought it was quite nice of him. Saved me a bit of time.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

It makes me sad every time to read that people treat this exercise as a race to 'see how quickly' it can be done! Here's a suggestion.... Next time instead of just using and abusing the Omani immigration system why don't you pay a visit? There's more to life than your own back yard and you may just find that there is something worth going there for other than a passport stamp? Presumably you are doing visa runs as you don't have an employment visa, so I guess you might have at least a bit of time on your hands? So.... Do some research, find out about this beautiful country and next time go visit your neighbours. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive been to Muscat man....and it is quite beautiful. Much nicer than Dubai even. The problem is you cannot expect that every time a visa run is needed people will take the time out to drive all the way to a hotel and spend the weekend there. This just isnt realistic thinking. Its expensive, time consuming and usually requires some planning ahead of time.

If you want to start a thread about Oman tourism, Ill be the first one to agree that its quite beautiful and well worth seeing but the for the time being, this is a visa run thread and for those that just need a visa run and nothing more, there is a chance you can mention you are just passing through and get both stamps at the same window.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Agreed... And it wasn't intended as a personal attack, more of a general piece of advice for those who do visa runs and haven't yet visited Oman. Do you think there might be a future for us at the Omani tourist board?


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

*Visa run*



Thunderbird1 said:


> I have a meeting today, however i am free tomorrow!


I'd be interested in joining you and sharing expenses.

thanks

Jay


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry Jay but we (thunderbird1 and I) went yesterday! If you had posted 2 days ago you could've come.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

oh no....no worries thanks mate !



Moe78 said:


> Sorry Jay but we (thunderbird1 and I) went yesterday! If you had posted 2 days ago you could've come.


----------

